# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Congratulations

## misty woman

Congratulations to my sister mandy and my new brother in law dougie on the occasion of their marriage on christmas eve,hope you enjoyed the day as much as i did,thankyou for a brilliant day.

----------


## Dadie

At last ..a happy thing to celebrate!#
And I hope they have a long time together married as long as they were not married, but stepping out etc, and some years....about 90 years will do!
!

----------


## sms

Big Congratulations to Cousin Mandy and her husband Dougie, Gutted we missed the evening reception due to work commitments. But I hope everyone had a nice time. Hope they have a long and happy marriage.  :Grin:

----------


## balto

on behalf of my husband and i lol, seems strange to say that. we  would like to thank everyone who came to both the registry office and the night time do in the janet street club, also the lovely people who sent us cards and presents but could not attend due to various reasons your kind thoughts were wonderful.

----------

